# wilkinson cnty club



## Lamar131 (Apr 14, 2007)

need 5 members for upcoming yr, aprox 3500acres, good deer, hog, turkey, and some duck hunting, borders 2 creeks w/good fishing(bass, redbreast, catfish, bream, and jack), also there is some clearcut since this was weyrheaser land, dues $650, thanks, you can call Kevin or Katrina Middlebrooks 478 986-3385 for more info


----------



## Eroc33 (Apr 14, 2007)

can i get some more info on it please


----------



## FloridaBuckman (Apr 14, 2007)

I would like to get more info on your lease, Thanks


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 14, 2007)

what kind of info are you looking for, pm me w/?'s


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 14, 2007)

pm's sent


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Apr 15, 2007)

how many members???


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 15, 2007)

we have 40 members when full


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 15, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## big kahuna (Apr 16, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## beerickson (Apr 16, 2007)

where in wilkinson county? and wat was ur buck to doe ration last year? im interested


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 16, 2007)

the club is located where 96 runs into 441 outside of irwinton, not sure what the buck to doe ratio was


----------



## beerickson (Apr 16, 2007)

how many deer and hogs are we allowed to kill?


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 16, 2007)

you can kill 2 bucks and 8 does, and all the hogs you can see, 2nd buck must be 4points or better on one side


----------



## dynamic_caller (Apr 17, 2007)

*club*

Shoot me a PM I might be able to fill any vacancies you've got left.


----------



## beerickson (Apr 17, 2007)

are guests allowed?


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2007)

Guys, this is a great FAMILY oriented club!  I use to be part of it, but with little ones coming, wasn't able to get back in...


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 17, 2007)

I just wish.We could pick this land up and move it up here next to me!!!!!!! Its nice land and looks to me like it should hold some grown uns and they cant be that hard to kill on it cause even kennyjr killed some off the place LOL.


----------



## Jriley (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing this property.


----------



## JR (Apr 18, 2007)

GA DAWG said:


> I just wish.We could pick this land up and move it up here next to me!!!!!!! Its nice land and looks to me like it should hold some grown uns and they cant be that hard to kill on it cause even kennyjr killed some off the place LOL.



And GA DAWG even killed a hog (or two) on this property as well!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 18, 2007)

I've saw a big deer or 2 while hog hunting and a boat load of gobblers.This is some nice land. I need to coon hunt it!!!!!


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks guys, all pm's returned


----------



## whchunter (Apr 19, 2007)

Lamar131 said:


> the club is located where 96 runs into 441 outside of irwinton, not sure what the buck to doe ratio was



Checking the map I can't find where 96 runs into 441. Could you provide additional information on location?


----------



## JR (Apr 19, 2007)

whchunter said:


> Checking the map I can't find where 96 runs into 441. Could you provide additional information on location?



+/- 15 miles North of Dublin (on Hwy. 441), and about +/- 10 miles south of Irwington.


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 19, 2007)

appreciate it jr


----------



## beerickson (Apr 20, 2007)

could you email me the rules at beerickson@lovett.org


----------



## beerickson (Apr 22, 2007)

are there still spots left?


----------



## JR (Apr 23, 2007)

Kevin (lamar131) is on a fishing trip this week... To the best of my knowledge, there are still spots avalible...  Although I'm not in the club now, I can offer limited information about club.  PM me.


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 27, 2007)

*Would Like More Info*

I would like to get more info about joing your club.


----------



## riskyb (Apr 27, 2007)

please pm info, intrested in joining


----------



## Lamar131 (Apr 30, 2007)

pm's replied to and phone # added


----------

